# Best "Micro" Excavator?



## henrut

I have a need for a mini-excavator of around 10hp (sort of a "micro" ex) for interior demo work. My sole criteria is that it fit through a standard doorway. Bobcat makes a model 418. Anyone with any experience with it, or any others? I'm looking for the most bang for the buck, which, in my case would mean lifting capacity and arm/bucket digging force. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tgeb

Just rent the one that is available to you.

There is not much difference in them at that small size, not many places even have one that small.

If it can fit through a doorway.......there really isn't any "bang for your buck" :laughing:


----------



## henrut

I'm sure you're right about it's small size being a greater handicap than strength. As a poor man's "Mech Warrior", though, it'll sure beat anything these arms can do to walls and floors. I'll continue my search to see if anything's for rent in my area. Not much hope, though.

Jim


----------



## tgeb

You'll be fine with the Bobcat 418 if that's as big as will fit. Just be careful with it as those narrow machines can tip over in the blink of an eye. They will pick up more over the front than they can handle over the side when you swing it.

Keep the bucket close to the ground, so if it does tip you don't loose it.
Like this fella did.


----------



## henrut

I've seen this video. Funny only because the guy wasn't hurt (lucky only because the machine didn't follow him in on top of him). My job is walls and flooring, no digging. FOPS and helmet de riguer.


----------



## Cole82

Have never used the bobcat brand one. But I rent this one maybe twice a year. The rental place says the little ones get abused, pushed too hard and require more freaquent maintenance than the larger machines.

Cole


----------



## henrut

I would imagine that's true. Remember what brand that is that you rent? Maybe a CAT?


----------



## Cole82

henrut said:


> I would imagine that's true. Remember what brand that is that you rent? Maybe a CAT?


I "think" it's a cat but am not 100% shure. 
When diging on the blade side it will stall out before it tips over. When side diging it will tip over.

Cole


----------



## Alan Mesmer

*Kubota K008*

Check out the Kubota K008 mini ex. I have had mine for quite a few years and it is amazing what this little beast can actually do. I have done a lot with plumbers in walk out basements and large building basements. It tips the scale at about 1950 lbs. and will dig 5-1/2' deep and reach approx 9' high. The tracks will retrat to 28" with a pull of a lever to fit through most doorways. You can also take off the roll cage if height is an issue. I have seen these used on ebay and machinery trader for $6,000 with 700 to 1000 hrs and lots of life left in them. It is powered by a 10 hp kubota diesel. It will run 7 hrs + on 2 gal. of fuel too! I have never stalled it out. It has plenty of power for its size and will pull itself around if you are not careful. It will actuall lift 550 lbs. + over the blade. You can't beat it in tight spots -vs- a pick and shovel. I have not personally used it in interior demo projects but I have heard of other with the same machine that are quite happy with its performance. I have also used it for drainage projects in very wet areas where you can lose a boot and it walks right through without an issue.
Good luck in your hunt.
Alan


----------



## Cole82

Alan Mesmer said:


> Check out the Kubota K008 mini ex. I have had mine for quite a few years and it is amazing what this little beast can actually do. I have done a lot with plumbers in walk out basements and large building basements. It tips the scale at about 1950 lbs. and will dig 5-1/2' deep and reach approx 9' high. The tracks will retrat to 28" with a pull of a lever to fit through most doorways. You can also take off the roll cage if height is an issue. I have seen these used on ebay and machinery trader for $6,000 with 700 to 1000 hrs and lots of life left in them. It is powered by a 10 hp kubota diesel. It will run 7 hrs + on 2 gal. of fuel too! I have never stalled it out. It has plenty of power for its size and will pull itself around if you are not careful. It will actuall lift 550 lbs. + over the blade. You can't beat it in tight spots -vs- a pick and shovel. I have not personally used it in interior demo projects but I have heard of other with the same machine that are quite happy with its performance. I have also used it for drainage projects in very wet areas where you can lose a boot and it walks right through without an issue.
> Good luck in your hunt.
> Alan


That make me wonder if that rental one is worn out. Because you can stall it out even with that 9" bucket. Also if you use the blade to push a pile of dirt you can stall out the tracks as well.
The kubota sound much more powerful.

Cole


----------



## henrut

I would have to agree. A machine that stalls out when you actually use it seems to be on the far side of its useful life. Or is just badly maintained. The specs on the Kubota sound much the same as I'm finding on all 1-ton machines re digging depth, reach and lifting capacity.


----------



## cexcavation

The machine in the picture looks to be a little Komatsu.........has the made for import sticker as well as the Komatsu "Utility" sticker on the side. I think it is like a PC-008 or something like that....just a guess.


----------

